# Spamfilter und Virenschutz?



## Sway (6. April 2004)

Hi,

Ich habe seit Januar 2885 Spammails bekommen und irgenwie keine lust den scheiss selber zu löschen. 

*G*ibts die Möglichkeit, das mein Debianserver hier meine 5 pop3 Postfächer abruft, die Mails nach Spam/Viren überprüft und dann die übrig gebliebenen in 5 locale pop3 (oder IMAP) Postfächer steckt?
Wichtig ist, das ich local 5 Verschiedene Postfächer habe, so das nix durcheinander kommt.

Ich bin mir sehr sicher das es sowas schon in verschiedenen Ausführungen gibt, doch leider finde ich nichts wirklich gutes. Google mutiert auch immer mehr zum Schrottlieferanten 




[nachtrag]
Zum Thema Virenschutz ist sicher AntiVir nicht schlecht... wenn man es einbinden kann


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. April 2004)

Du betrittst ein ziemlich breites und komplexes Gebiet. 

Das sollte Dir aber weiterhelfen:

http://www.debianhowto.de    / Tutorials - u. a. zu Qmail und SpamAssassin

Für Google noch ein paar Suchworte:
Clamav /Clamscan
qmail-scan

Auf der Clamav-Seite befindet sich eine Liste mit Programmen, die mit Antivirenprogrammen (und natürlich ClamAV) kompatibel sind, sowie teilweise mit Spamassassin zusammen funktionieren.

Hoffe das hilft Dir weiter


----------

